# help with strut removal



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

see that? i cannot get that to happen on my car. I got the passeger side one to come out etc. but the driver side is stuck. Any recommendations? 

this is what these same guys did on the passenger side when it wouldn't come out;


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: help with strut removal (ShockwaveCS)*

i can't see your picture at work, so i'm assuming alittle. the driver's side axle is shorter so it makes it much much harder to get the strut up high enough to get the bottom out of the control arm. you need to get creative with the spring compressor. crank the compressors has hard as possible to get the spring as short as possible. if it still doesn't come out, you can take a crow bar and pop the spring out of the shock (still while you have the compressors in there!!!) and then basically unwind the spring down until you get enough room to lift the strut out. it also helps to have a friend stand on the brake caliper to really push down on the control arm. 
if this is not what you're talking about, i appologize i only get to see red X's at work!


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: help with strut removal (M this 1!)*

hey, i work for government and i don't get blocked ha. but yea, drivers side i cannot pop the strut out...i have compressed the spring 100% to where the metal is touching it self from the above coil. so that's no issue. basically the other guys cut the strut in half and got it out somehow but i dont see how that'd help me....i tried my hardest for over an hour to pry the clamp apart(the clamp that wraps around the bottom of the strut)

i just think that i might have to cut it because it's so top heavy, it may be leaning one way and not coming out because of the weight on an angle against the clamp around the boot of the strut. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: help with strut removal (ShockwaveCS)*

make sure that you're not hitting your FSB when you're trying to get it out. When I hit this problem a couple weeks ago, we used a hammer and beat the crap out of the base of the collar holding the strut. At the same time we used a chisel and pried the collar apart. I couldn't imagine doing it by myself but good luck. There IS a special tool that will pry the collar apart as well


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: help with strut removal (Neb)*

o.k. if your problem is getting the clamp off the strut, you need to pry it apart more. i too used a chisel. you hammer it into the slot (after prying the little tin plate on the shock out of the way) and the wedge of the chisel will spread the clamp apart. you let the chisel stay in there while you pull the strut out.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: help with strut removal (M this 1!)*

sigh, if only it worked after trryig that exact thing for an hour(yes a whole hour with chisel in hand+ hammer). maybe my 11 hours at the total install yesterday just made me sooo tired that i wasn't tryin hard enough.


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

did you try to wedge a small crowbar in there and spread it more?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Spoolin1X)*

you might try ECS to get the required tool to use. it wedges it open very, very well and stays in. i couldn't believe it when i used the VW tool


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

I used a 8mm allen and filed it to a oval shape. The gap in the spendel is a 16th shy of a 1/4 inch. I had a hell of a time getting my driverside stut out. I had my buddy hold the strut while I pushed down on the caliper and pushed it in, down and tords the front on the car all at the same time. Unbolting the FSB on both side's helps also.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

3/8th" socket adapter...insert into gap...twist with ratchet 45 degrees
Job done!


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

oh, i got it guys. chisel+ hammer with some help of my dad. 
thanks a lot for input, coilovers are on now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif know the Pics


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

what i had to do to was put sockets in the sprint compressor to move the rod down so i wasnt hitting the top of the fender with the spring compressor rods... I used a 10mm allen socket that i filed down to fit the wedge area behind and when i did this it worked flawless...


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (storx)*

I had to do the same thing but I used a 3" 1/2 inch steel pipe in the plumbing section at Home Depot.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (my own style tt)*

oh, i did all of that i just couldnt get it out of the collar...i used a vague tutorial but the guy showed his hack for the compressor...


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

tHe bentley says to unbolt the half shafts at the tranny to allow the spindle to rotate out more when removing the struts.I too took a allen head and ground it to spread open the collar at the bottom.


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

Does everyone that installs struts on TTs always keep the front drive shafts and LCAs in tact?..
Can't you pop the axle off the front hub assembly and pop the balljoint off the LCA?..I know that isn't much fun, but would the extra steps make it worthwhile to remove the front strut without the confined space?
I need to install some new struts/shocks soon, so input would be appreciated.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (heinzboy57)*

I was a PITA but once I got the passenger side off the driver side was easy. It's really up to you. I didnt have much time to do all that so I just left all that stuff alone.


----------



## MDTT (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: help with strut removal (ShockwaveCS)*

I've had the same problem, when I helped do a suspension on a FWD we couldn't get the last strut out (passenger front)- ended up using a heavy duty set of ratchet straps to pre-compress the spring and then got the spring compressor up high enough. On my quattro TT we removed the strut bearing and rubber cup and mangled/modified the spring compressor to get the passenger front strut and spring out. If you're looking for the strut mount spreader tool Metalnerd has a nice one, it was under $20 shipped and works like a champ.


----------



## Popalockkenny (Dec 12, 2013)

*The issue with clearance on removing the strut on the audi tt mk1*

If you look at the second picture posted at the top you will see the axle is resting on top of the now unattached sway bar. That is why you don't have clearance. If you disconnect the sway bar link on both sides it will Rotate down allowing enough room to slide the strut (completely uncompressed) out of the car. I discovered this after running into the same issues everyone else was having. After 6 hours I finally noticed it and as soon as I disconnected the sway bar link on the other side both sides came out within 15 mins. Save yourself the trouble and just unhook the sway bar. Makes this job a breeze. Also the suggestion of using a 3/8s to 1/4 drive adapter worked like a charm. I suggest you use it.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm pretty sure he figured this out by now. The thread is over five years old.


----------

